# Kobe Trade



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

What would you lakers fans do if kobe was traded away..


Would you still be a laker fan, kobe fan, or both

Also, if Kobe was around during the primes of jordan...would you want to trade him for jordan


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> What would you lakers fans do if kobe was traded away..
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of fan would abandon their team if the teams best player left?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Kobe Trade*



> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> What kind of fan would abandon their team if the teams best player left?


All those bandwagon fans 

I'm a kobe fan but not a lakers fan


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

> What kind of fan would abandon their team if the teams best player left?


Well if the Lakers organization was stupid enough to trade Kobe away, I think it would be understandable if a lot of Laker fans left because they were angered/dissapointed. It will never happen though, Kobe might leave, but he isn't going to be traded.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: Kobe Trade*



> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> What kind of fan would abandon their team if the teams best player left?


If the best player is the reason somebody likes the team. I don't actually like teams I like players, and I want their team's to succeed. My two favorite players are Scottie Pippen and Allen Iverson, so naturally my two favorite teams are the Blazers and Sixers. Before the Blazers I was a Rocket fan, and before that I was a Bulls fan.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Of course I'd still be a Lakers fan. But I'd be pissed off at Kupchak for YEARS.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Kobe Trade*



> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> If the best player is the reason somebody likes the team. I don't actually like teams I like players, and I want their team's to succeed. My two favorite players are Scottie Pippen and Allen Iverson, so naturally my two favorite teams are the Blazers and Sixers. Before the Blazers I was a Rocket fan, and before that I was a Bulls fan.


:yes: 

same with me.. Other than my fav team (orlando magic) which will always be my fav team..

I'm an iverson fan, paul peirce,kobe, duncan..etc..


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Raptors man, even if they move, raptors.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

As a Bulls fan foremost, but also a fan of the Lakers, I would never stop liking the Lakers if Kobe was traded. Do you know what fan is short for? Fanatic. You cant be a fanatic of a particular team and the just quit. Part of being a fan is sticking with the team through good times and bad. Ok this is sounding really cheesy, but you get my point, right? The roster of a team might change, but the true fans dont. I'm an example as are many others on this site of a Bulls fan who can truly say that they stuck it out through the Tim Floyd years. Now we are back on the rise. we didnt give up when jordan, pippen, rodman, phil jackson, the whole team, etc. left. There will always be fairweather fans that jump on and off bandwagons, but we true fans can say that we were there for the whole ride and never gave up on our respective teams. GO BULLS, GO LAKERS!


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheWindyCityBallers</b>!
> As a Bulls fan foremost, but also a fan of the Lakers, I would never stop liking the Lakers if Kobe was traded. Do you know what fan is short for? Fanatic. You cant be a fanatic of a particular team and the just quit. Part of being a fan is sticking with the team through good times and bad. Ok this is sounding really cheesy, but you get my point, right? The roster of a team might change, but the true fans dont. I'm an example as are many others on this site of a Bulls fan who can truly say that they stuck it out through the Tim Floyd years. Now we are back on the rise. we didnt give up when jordan, pippen, rodman, phil jackson, the whole team, etc. left. There will always be fairweather fans that jump on and off bandwagons, but we true fans can say that we were there for the whole ride and never gave up on our respective teams. GO BULLS, GO LAKERS!


It is a shame that most Laker fans aren't like you.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> 
> It is a shame that most Laker fans aren't like you.


Not true, bub.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I am a knicks fan, but I would say my 2nd favorite would be the Lakers cause of Kobe. Therefore, if Kobe leaves I would no longer be a Laker fan. Knicks are my first and I'll always be a fan, but then I'm just a fan of players. If that player leaves, I'll follow him.


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

Id still be a fan of the lakers and watch them sometimes like I do other teams, but I would root for kobe on whatever team he went to.


Sidenote: If kobe left the lakers the town would go nuts,he is the lakers future.He is really loved in LA more then Shaq these days.This season proved just how popular kobe has become in LA.Kobe has become a lot more popular on the lakers then Shaq is.You take kobe off the lakers there is no excitement nothing to jump out of your seats about.:yes:


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Kobe Trade*



> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> If the best player is the reason somebody likes the team. I don't actually like teams I like players, and I want their team's to succeed. My two favorite players are Scottie Pippen and Allen Iverson, so naturally my two favorite teams are the Blazers and Sixers. Before the Blazers I was a Rocket fan, and before that I was a Bulls fan.


Me Too!! It's good to see that somebody shares the same views as myself


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> 
> It is a shame that most Laker fans aren't like you.


I'm guessing you know most Lakers fans right?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

As a Lakers fan I'd pissed if Kobe was traded but if we got something good back in return I wouldn't be quite a mad. I'd still hate to see Kobe go because he's been here for 7 years. I'd probably watch whatever team he went to alot more as well. However, I'm a Laker for life.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I'm a Kobe fan, but not a big Lakers fan, so it wouldn't bother me any. I would want Kobe to go play on a team that is close by me so I could see him more, as TV never does the players justice. I only saw him once when he was new in the league.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

This all depends on your point of view. It depends on how much you like your team and how much you like your player. 
For example, When the Bulls would play the Wizards, I always hoped the Bulls crushed the wizards, since i love the bulls WAY more than i will ever love jordan (not saying i dont like jordan) and when whatever team payton plays for next year (bucks?) play the sonics, I hope Payton's team KILLS the sonics.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I've been a Mavs fan forever and I was pissed when they got rid of J Kidd and Mash. But I didn't stop being a Mavs fan.

I've never been a Lakers fan, but always was a Kobe fan ever since he was listed as a 6'6" PG from PA who balled Stack in a game of one on one his senior year. If he was traded from the Lakers they would be down there with the Nuggets in National TV exposure.


----------



## LALDYNASTY (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> What would you lakers fans do if kobe was traded away..
> 
> 
> ...


Of course I would still be a fan of the Lakers. I grew up watching the team just like Kobe did. I would still be a fan of his because he's a great player and he brought so many things to the team. But I doubt that he'll be traded unless he wants to opt out of his contract, which I doubt he would do too.

Laker fan for ever!!!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheWindyCityBallers</b>!
> As a Bulls fan foremost, but also a fan of the Lakers, I would never stop liking the Lakers if Kobe was traded. Do you know what fan is short for? Fanatic. You cant be a fanatic of a particular team and the just quit. Part of being a fan is sticking with the team through good times and bad. Ok this is sounding really cheesy, but you get my point, right? The roster of a team might change, but the true fans dont. I'm an example as are many others on this site of a Bulls fan who can truly say that they stuck it out through the Tim Floyd years. Now we are back on the rise. we didnt give up when jordan, pippen, rodman, phil jackson, the whole team, etc. left. There will always be fairweather fans that jump on and off bandwagons, but we true fans can say that we were there for the whole ride and never gave up on our respective teams. GO BULLS, GO LAKERS!


Heres my story. i was a big Bulls fan and i liked the Lakers on the side. When the Bulls broke up-- i mean Jerry Krause tore them apart i completely stopped watching them and hoped they did bad cuz I was so mad at the organization. I have cheered against them since b/c im now anti-bulls (except for Jalen Rose)

during the lockout year i kinda didnt pay much attention to basketball, but cheered on the Lakers. I watched em get sweeped but didnt care much.

Then the Lakers got Phil Jackson I was obviously happy b/c even though i wasnt a big fan they were my fav. team and now got my favorite coach that coached the team i did love.

the biggest kicker though was i felt krause :upset: pushed Phil out the door and i thought if Phil won it would be a slap in the face to the bulls and krause.

so i started watching the lakers that year and became a superfan. 

the moment that tossed me into Laker mania full swing was all in one play: Kobe drove the lane and tossed an oop to shaq in game 7 v. the Blazers.
that was the climax of me being a laker fan and i have been on cloud 9 ever since.

i really loved the bulls before krause broke em up. i lived in chicago and grew up watching them, i feel that cuz of phil and everything that my fanmanship has been connected between the bulls and lakers like it was one team.

but now nothing can change im a laker fan, i'm goin to La next year and i dont even care about the bulls anymore.

i am a laker fan for life.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

There are two type of fan.
1:Fan player-who is a follower of a player.
2:Fan team-who are a follower of that team and never switches.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> There are two type of fan.
> 1:Fan player-who is a follower of a player.
> 2:Fan team-who are a follower of that team and never switches.


But you can be a fan of multiple teams..but one is always your fav


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

If Kobe got traded I would still stick by the Lakers. I would also follow Kobe to whatever team he went to. He would still be one of my favorite players, but if the Lakers played his team, I would go for the Lakers.

As a matter of fact, If Chris Webber, Vlade Divac, Mike Bibby, and Doug Christie came to the Lakers, I would still go for the Lakers and all their players. LAKERSFAN4LIFE!


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

if kobe get's traded i'll become Lakers fan


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> if kobe get's traded i'll become Lakers fan


:laugh: :laugh: ME too


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> There are two type of fan.
> 1:Fan player-who is a follower of a player.
> 2:Fan team-who are a follower of that team and never switches.


Add a third type - one who loves and follows the game more than any indivual player or team.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I am a Kobe fan and a Laker fan second. I like the Pistons as far as the complete team better, I mean I like Ben, Rip, Billups, Prince and Memo and Milicic coming in? wow! 

I will still like the Lakers after Kobe goes but they will likely not be my favourite...top 5 though...


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 12, 2003)

I hate the lakers but i like Kobe so of course i would disawov with the lakers and start trashing them for trading Kobe. Anyways i doubt mitch is that retarded to trade Kobe right now in the prime of his career. Damn trade him to cleveland and we would have lebron and kpbe in the backcourt.


----------

